# wasp stings suck



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

was moving things in the yard today ,, grandson had been using a small piece of cardboard as a target in the tall grass , wasp built a nest under it , today I stepped on it , 10 seconds and 7 stings , and I was out of there ,, that was about 4:30 and its about 8:45 now and they still hurt like when I got stung ,, I have said in the past , I'll take 5 honey bee stings , to one wasp sting ,, now give me 8 or 9 honey bee stings , and you keep the wasp sting . had to go get some spray , as I have not used any for the last 6 years hate to use the stuff with my bees around ..
did I tell you ,, wasp stings hurt
I can go through my 8 hives with what 50 thousand bees in each , with no suit ,, gloves ,, vail ,, thats what 4 hundred thousand bees and not get one sting .. I dont think there was much more then 100 wasp in this hive ,, and i have more stings from it then i get all year with my girls


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

I feel your pain, truly.
This summer we had wasps make a nest under one of the panels of siding on the front of the house. We knew they were there but using my "live and let live" attitude, I just figured if we left them alone, they'd leave us alone. No way.

These monsters went into attack mode! The hit me, hubby, and our dogs as soon as we went out the front door, or paused long enough to put a key in the door upon return from an outing. 

I've never seen anything like this! None of us had to go anywhere near the nest for them to come after us. They just start attacking like they were mosquitoes.

I finally bought some wasp killer and waited until dusk. It took a week and two full cans of this stuff to get rid of them permanently.

OWWWWW!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

SpectracidePROÂ® Wasp & Hornet Killer










â¢Dielectric breakdown voltage of 47,300 volts 
â¢Fast knockdown 
â¢Jet spray reaches nests up to 20 feet away 
â¢Kills the entire nest 
*â¢Kills returning wasps and hornets for up to 4 weeks*

Where to Use

Outdoors

Never use indoors. Do not apply to people or pets. Do not contaminate feed, foodstuffs, dishes or utensils with spray<br/><br/>Before using in areas where spray may contact home siding or roof shingles, test in an inconspicuous area and re-check in a few hours<br/>


Buy at Home Depot. All I ever use. Do not confuse it with other Spectracide wasp and hornet killer.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Al--i have a hornets nest to get rid of


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

so Tom, tell us how you really feel about wasps!!! 
i just plain old dont like getting stung at all but with the girls i expect it cuz i am bothering them and its ok cuz i brought them here. invited guests if you will.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

wasp I do not like ,, the girls now them I do like ,, even there stings ,, it helps my arthritis ,, when just looking at the hives ,, I will reach out ,pick a girl off the hive ,,, and have her sting my hands and do it 3 to 5 times .. it does smart for a min ,, at times hurt ,, BUT it takes away more pain then it cause's ,, so yes , I do make them sting me ,, and if I get stung even 3 - 4 - 5 times working the girls I do not mind ,, for me its a win ,, win ,,,


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I have always tolerated yellow jackets, both native and European. They've never bothered me without provocation and I never bothered them. That ended just about 10 days ago. Lots of gophers near my present garden and a hole was taken over by yellow jackets this year. It's about 5' into the grassy area next to where my potatoes were planted. Landowner was walking her dogs when she was stung twice. Told her to stay away from that area. Few days later, I'm digging potatoes 25' away from the hole and get stung hard on the forearm. Next day, report of a blind and deaf dog going almost berserk after being stung near my garden. I then get a shovel full of sand and fill the hole. Next day, more wasps in and out. I'm again 25' feet away when there's one after my face. End up 50' away and turn only to be again stung on the same forearm. Got more sand and dirt to fill the hole and mound it over and then run over it a few times with the truck tires. That has to be the meanest yellow jacket colony that I've ever encountered. They just want to sting anything that moves. I don't want to kill them but do want them to learn to leave me alone!

The first sting was a bad one with swelling for a week. It was the first time that the sting area actually developed a small sore just as if the skin and flesh died. Never had that happen with a bee sting.

Martin


----------

